# Hlle



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I noticed that my friend had a blue tang which wasn't doing too well. I did some research and turns out it has HLLE. It's also blind in one eye and has some revealing flesh near the tail. The HLLE is pretty serious and I'm afraid it's too late but better late than never. Apparently Selcon has helped many other reefers but it's on backorder at J&L. Anywere else to get it? And any other info on how to treat the fish besides keeping good water condition would be great, thanks.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a nutrition-deficiency disease. Get it eating some nori sheets and that will help as well. I regularly feed nori and never had HLLE on any of my tangs (unless it was a rescue with HLLE already).


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the fish has more problems than HLLE. HLLE will not cause a fish to be blind and "revealing flesh". It may have bacterial infection at least. I will treat it with some antibiotics (gram-negative first) in a separate hospital tank. Make sure it eats first before doing the treatment. How did the fish loose its eye? Did the eye swallow?
There have been several speculations on cause of HLLE. No smoking gun has been found. Although the latest speculation was GAC.


----------

